# مميزات العزوبيه



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

مميزات العزوبيه للبنات 

1- تنامي براحتك وتتحركي على الفراش كما تشائين دون ان تخافي ان توقظي زوجك النائم 

2_ غطاء الفراش لك وحدك لن تستيقظي في منتصف الليل لتجديه اختفى 

3_ تستمتعين بنوم هادئ بدون صوت شخير مزعج 

4_ لن تضطري للشجار حول اشياء لا تستطعين تفسيرها(!!!!!!) 

5_ ريموت التلفزيون سيظل في يدك ......لك وحدك 

6_ اذا قمتي بتنظيف البيت فسيبقى على هذا الحال طويلا

7_ اذا اصابك الغضب او الاكتئاب لدقائق وتفوهتي بائ شئ لن تجدي من يحلل كلامك تحليلا نفسيا ينتهي بضرورة عرضك على أخصائي :gy0000: 

8_ تستطيعين شراء اي شئ تريدينه مهما كان غاليا دون ان تسمعي العباره المشهوره ( هل كنتي بحاجه لشراء الاشياء التافهه التي كلفت ثروه) 

9_ لن تضطري لا ستضافة أصدقائه الذين يقضون السهره في الحديث عن ملكات الجمال والمذيعات:closedeye 

10_ لن تضطري لمشاهدة جميع نشرات الأخبار وجميع البرامج السياسيه والبرامج الرياضيه . (طبعا مخهم فاضي عاوزين ميكب او ازياء )




مميزات العزوبيه للرجالld: 

1 - تنام براحتك عالسرير عامل زي الطياره ولا حد يزقك ويوقعك من فوق السرير :gy0000: 

2 - ماحدش يقولك انا خايف من الضلمه أو فيه صوت غريب جاي من الحمام وكل ما عينك تغفل تلاقي حد يصحيك 

3 - تنزل الصبح وقت ماتحب وترجع وقت ماتحب وتقعد مع من تحب وتتفرج عالتليفزيون وعلى البرامج اللي انت عايزها من غير ماحد ينآئر فيك 

4 - جعان ؟؟؟ أنزل أي مطعم خدلك وجبه سريعه او ساندوتش أو حتى تنام خفيف وبكره تاكل مش مهم ( آه طب ليه... تليفون صغير تلاقي بتوع الدليفري عالباب بعد ماتكون أخدت شاور )

5 - بتقولى أيه .. مين هايغسل هدومك ؟ .. بسيطه .. غساله فول أتوماتيك او حتى هاف توماتيييك تخلى الغسيل زي الفل ( وبالدراير كمان )

6 - فيه حاجه مهمه كمان .:gy0000: .. براحتك ولا حد يزعجك​


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

ههههههههه يا حرام

انا لسة اعزب, بس حنتقل الى رحمة الله عن قريب هههههه يعني حتزنق, قصدي اتزوج...


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك ياروك مقدما 
بس اسمع كلام هوت عشان مجرب


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ههههههههه يا حرام
> 
> انا لسة اعزب, بس حنتقل الى رحمة الله عن قريب هههههه يعني حتزنق, قصدي اتزوج...



هتتهور وتعملها يا روك 

علي العموم انا حذرتك وعملت اللي عليا :new6: 

وطبعا تذكرة الطيارة عليك علشان نحضر فرحك كده ونباركلك 

ربنا يوفقك علي خير يا دودي


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:
			
		

> الف مبروك ياروك مقدما
> بس اسمع كلام هوت عشان مجرب



مجرب ايه ياعم الشر بره وبعيد :t3:


----------



## ezzzak (13 يناير 2006)

مبروك يا روك         (وعلي نفسها جنت براقش ):t19: 



كلنا لها يا شباب متزعلوش علي روك هيستحمل اكيد :t3: 



قلبنا معاك ياروك


----------



## Coptic Lady (17 يناير 2006)

> [العزوبيه للبنات
> 
> 1- تنامي براحتك وتتحركي على الفراش كما تشائين دون ان تخافي ان توقظي زوجك النائم
> 
> ...



*اييييييييييييييييييييييه كانت اياااااااااااااااااااام 

لسه فاكراها 

ايييييييييييييييييه زمن:t19: *


----------



## maarttina (17 يناير 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بشكر ربنا انا لسه عايشه في هذه النعمة العظيمة بس مش عارفه بعد كده هيكون الوضع ايه بصراحة الحياة منتهي الجمال بعيد عن الرجاله كل هموم الحياة بيكونوا سببها والكلام ليك يا جاره يا عدو المرأة:t11: :t30:


----------



## ezzzak (17 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بشكر ربنا انا لسه عايشه في هذه النعمة العظيمة بس مش عارفه بعد كده هيكون الوضع ايه بصراحة الحياة منتهي الجمال بعيد عن الرجاله كل هموم الحياة بيكونوا سببها والكلام ليك يا جاره يا عدو المرأة:t11: :t30:




:t3: :t3: :t3: :t3: 


كلام واد عم حديت وساعه الجد ول يا ول هيهيهيه  هتنتجوز 



هما البنات كدا :t3: :new6:


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*

*دا احنا الى فى قلبنا على لسانا

انت ايه الى مزعلك دا احنا طيبين

خالص مفيش فى طيبتنا دا احنا ملايكة

مش كدة بردة ولا ايه

انت ايه بئة الى مزعلك دا احنا انا مش قدرة اوصفلك مميزاتنا كمننا متواضعين يعنى

وده الى باين من كلمنا طبعا ولا ايه*


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*



نفرتاري قال:


> *دا احنا الى فى قلبنا على لسانا*
> 
> *انت ايه الى مزعلك دا احنا طيبين*
> 
> ...


*طبعا*
*ايه*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دنياااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ليت الشباب يعود يوماااااااااااااااااااا








اللى هيقول لمراتى هاعلقه على باب المنتدى​


----------



## لوقا عادل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*

_اوعي تسمع ردودهم _
_هما نش طيبين ولا حاجة_
_ههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## dark_angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*

كويس انا لسه متجوزتش و مش عاوز اتجوز علشان حاجة وحدة بس و هى
انى انام فى السرير لوحدى من غير ماحد يزقنى او يوقعنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*




> 3_ تستمتعين بنوم هادئ بدون صوت شخير مزعج
> 
> 6_ اذا قمتي بتنظيف البيت فسيبقى على هذا الحال طويلا​



أنت كده جبت من الاخر يا مون 

بصراحة أحيك على صراحتك 

كده أثبت أنكم.....و...... ( أحم أحم سامحه يارب هههه )


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دنياااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ليت الشباب يعود يوماااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

فاااااااااااااادية ألحقى :t30:

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 أبريل 2009)

*مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

*مميزات العزوبيه للشباب

أولا : تنام على السرير براحتك دون أن يزقك حد أو يوقعك على الأرض بتعمد

ثانيا : مفيش واحده هتيجى تصحيك من عز نومك و تقولك انا خايفه من الضلمه

ثالثا : تتأخر زى ماانت عاوز تطلع وقت ماتحب و ترجع وقت ماتحب و تقعد مع من تحب من غير معاد معين لرفع الشبشب

رابعا : تتفرج على الماتش براحتك و مفيش واحده تتيجى تحول القناه عشان تجيب مسلسل تقييييييييل

خامسا : جعان ؟ مفيش أبسط من كده هتروح تتلقح على أى مطعم و كل وجبه سريع أو حتى أطلب بالدليفرى ان شالله حتى تنام خفيف

سادسا : الغسيل : غساله فول أوتوماتيك أو هاف اوتوماتيك تقضى الغرض و تخلى غسيلك زى الفل ولا الحوجه

سابعا : و أهم حاجه :: قرشك فى جيبك فى الحفظ و الصون من غير المحاولات المستميته من زوجتك فى الاستيلاء على أموالك


.................................................. .............................
مميزات العزوبيه للبنات

أولا : تنامى براحتك على السرير و تتقلبى براحتك بدون أن تزعجى البيه اللى نايم جنبك

ثانيا : الغطاء لكى لوحدك ولا هتصحى فى نص الليل تدورى على الغطا تلاقى البنى آدم اللى نايم جنبك شده كله

ثالثا : تستمتعين بنوم هادىء بدون ازعاج من شكمان العربيه اللى نايم جنبك على السرير

رابعا : ريموت التليفزيون لكى وحدك بدون استغلال من الطرف الآخر

خامسا : اذا قمتى بتنظيف البيت ،،، فرضنا يعنى ان ده حصل ، سيبقى نظيفا مده طوييييييييله لعدم وجود انسان الزريبه

سادسا : تستطيعين شراء أى شىء فى نفسك مهما كان غاليا بدون الاستماع الى العباره الشهيره " فى حاجات كتير أهم من كده يا هانم "

سابعا : لن تضطرى لمشاهدة النشرات الأخباريه و البرامج السياسيه و الآخباريه بالأكراه و الآجبار

ثامنا : تشيلى مسئولية بيته ليه ؟ هوه كان من بقيت عيلتك ؟
__________________
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو اؤى يا بريسكلا 


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلو اؤى يا بريسكلا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> أولا : تنام على السرير براحتك دون أن يزقك حد أو يوقعك على الأرض بتعمد
> 
> ...





*وشهد شاهد من اهلها

تسلم ايديكي يا بربر

ومبروك انضمامك لحزبنا 30:​*


----------



## zezza (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

ههههههههههههههههه

تصدقى برضه نظرية ....الواحد ماكانش بيبصلها من الناحية دى هههههههههههههه

شكرا بريسكلا ..ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*



جميل جداااا يا بريسكلا

موضوع رائع تشكري عليه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

موضوع جميل يا بريسكلا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

*هههههههههههههههههه
جميل اوى يابريسكوووو
ميرسى حبيبتى​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

_بس فى ناس كتييير بتتمنى ده_
_روعه يا بريسكلا _
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*



mikel coco قال:


> *وشهد شاهد من اهلها​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا بربر*
> ...




* هههههههههههههههه*
*لا يا استاذ مايكل فهمت الموضوع غلط*
*فى نص تانى للموضوع مخدتش بالك منه شكلك:t9:*




zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى برضه نظرية ....الواحد ماكانش بيبصلها من الناحية دى هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا بريسكلا ..ربنا يبارك حياتك


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك زيزا*
*نورتى الموضوع يا قمر*




كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بريسكلا
> 
> موضوع رائع تشكري عليه
> 
> ...


*ميرسى كليموووووووو*
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> جميل اوى يابريسكوووو
> ميرسى حبيبتى​*


*ميرسى بنت العدرا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك يا قمرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بس فى ناس كتييير بتتمنى ده_
> _روعه يا بريسكلا _
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*
اكيد طبعا يا تونــــــــــى
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبية للشباب والبنات*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك بريسكلا
موضوع مهههههههههههضوووووووووم كتتتتتتتتييييييييير 
لكن ليش هيك حرام 

لن تضطرى لمشاهدة النشرات الأخباريه و البرامج السياسيه و الآخباريه 
 بهيك راح اطق من حالي راجعي حالك سيبي هي النقطة منشاني . 
ههههههههههههه
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييير .*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مميزات العزوبيه*

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمه..*​


----------

